# [startx] impossible de lancer fluxbox en user (résolu)

## Pixys

Bonsoir à tous!

Au vu du sujet le problème semble déjà avoir été abordé sur ce forum, cependant je ne parviens pas à le résoudre tout seul, c'est pourquoi je vous demande de l'aide.

C'est pas compliqué: je ne peux pas lancer fluxbox en user (en root ça marche).

Je rentre mon username et mon password dans gdm, écran noir during 1 seconde puis je tombe sur la console qui me demande mon login; je re-rentre mon username (toujours sur la console) et mon password, je tape "startx", écran noir et message d'erreur:

```
(ww)fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

Fatal: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko): operation not permitted

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(EE) fglrx (0): DRIScreenInit failed!

could not init font path element /user/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/ removing from list!

/usr/bin/startfluxbox: line 27: /home/quentin/.fluxbox/startup: Permission denied

/usr/bin/startfluxbox: line 27: /home/quentin/.fluxbox/startup: Success
```

je trouve ça un peu bizarre surtout les 2 dernières lignes.

merci pour votre aide.Last edited by Pixys on Tue Aug 16, 2005 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony Clifton

Est-ce que tu as bien mis fglrx dans ton /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 ?

----------

## Pixys

ben j'ai fait un:

```
modprobe fglrx
```

 mais ça me renvoit l'erreur de l'avant dernière ligne

----------

## Tony Clifton

Il arrive a charger le modules ou pas ?

----------

## Pixys

j'ai essayé de le mettre en manuel dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mais il le charge pas au boot

----------

## Tony Clifton

que renvoi un lsmod ?

----------

## Pixys

```
Module                     Size Used By
```

c'est bizarre non?

----------

## Trevoke

alt+f7 ca te fait quoi?

----------

## Pixys

rien du tout nada, niet, nicht nein no

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Module                     Size Used By
> ```
> ...

 

pas si tu as tout compiler en dur, mais par contre ton fglrx ne marche pas, faudrait que tu cherches dans les logs ce qui ne va pas

----------

## Pixys

ok c'est exact j'ai tout compiler en dur.

Je vais voir dans quels logs?

----------

## spider312

Si ça marche en root, le problème ne vient pas du driver ATI, donc il y a 2 problèmes là, un avec les drivers ATI, qui n'est pas bloquant, et un avec fluxbox

Que retourne 

```
ls -l /home/quentin/.fluxbox/startup
```

Concernant les drivers ATI, tu as quelle evrsion du noyau, et tu as bien réémergé ati-drivers depuis ta dernière recompilation de noyau ?

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Je vais voir dans quels logs?

 

Tu peux essayer ça :

```
dmesg | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' | grep fglrx
```

et ça :

```
cat /var/log/messages | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' | grep fglrx
```

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Si ça marche en root, le problème ne vient pas du driver ATI, donc il y a 2 problèmes là, un avec les drivers ATI, qui n'est pas bloquant, et un avec fluxbox

 

C'est vrai que X peut marcher sans le driver ati mais c'est quand même mieux quand il fonctionne

----------

## Pixys

```
ls -l /home/quentin/.fluxbox/startup
```

renvoit

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 quentin users 1040 Jul 26 10:55 /home/quentin/.fluxbox/startup
```

version du noyau gentoo-2.6.12-r6

les drivers ont été emergés après la compilation.

----------

## Pixys

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' | grep fglrx

 

renvoit 

```
[fglrx: firegl_stub_register] *error* unable to the open some already present drm module!
```

----------

## Tony Clifton

Faut que tu désactives le DRM :

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

     Character devices  ---> 

          < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

----------

## Pixys

ah ouaiiiiiii c'est vrai je l'ai activé pour voir si cette putain d' accélération graphique allait fonctionner mais manifestement ça plante.......mais pourquoi ça marche en root?

je suppose que je dois réemerger ati-driver aprés avoir recompiler le noyau?

----------

## Tony Clifton

Es-tu dans le groupe video ? (mais je ne pense pas que ça change grand chose, c'est juste pour l'accelération 3d, enfin pour les cartes nvidia)

----------

## Pixys

oui je suis dans le groupe vidéo malheureusement j'ai une grosse m**** qui s'appelle ATI donc je suis foutu!

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu as essayé en mettant en commentaire XSESSION dans /etc/rc.conf ?

----------

## Pixys

non mais je vais essayé ça tout de suite chef!

----------

## Pixys

non ça marche pas! et désactiver le DRM n'a rien changé, j'ai toujours mon problème initiale....

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu peux envoyer le log (complet) du startx

----------

## Pixys

ouai c'est possible mais ya pas un moyen de faire un copier/coller depuis xterm? (j'ai la flemme de tout recopier)

----------

## Tony Clifton

normalement t'as le log dans /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## Pixys

voici mon log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux pegase 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Mon Jul 25 01:00:09 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 25 July 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jul 26 23:53:56 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2570 card 1043,80f2 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2571 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24d2 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24d4 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24d7 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,24de card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24dd card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev c2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24db card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24d3 card 1043,80a6 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24d5 card 1043,812a rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4153 card 1462,932a rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,4173 card 1462,932b rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:03:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1043,808a rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 105a,3373 card 1043,80f5 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:05:0: chip 11ab,4320 card 1043,811a rev 13 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:0a:0: chip 1131,7133 card 1421,0350 rev f0 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe900000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcff00000 - 0xefefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfeafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4153) rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xfe9f0000/16, I/O @ 0xc000/8, BIOS @ 0xfe9c0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x4173) rev 0, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xfe9e0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8227b10

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [39] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [40] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoAccel" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoDRI" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionI" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "GammaCorrectionII" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "MonitorLayout" "AUTO, AUTO"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Stereo" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "CenterMode" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAScale" "1"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAEnable" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "NoTV" "yes"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVStandard" "NTSC-M"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVSizeAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVVPosAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVHStartAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TVColorAdj" "0"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(**) fglrx(0): Option "mtrr" "off"

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153)" (Chipset = 0x4153)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1462, PciSubDevice = 0x932a)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xe0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xfe9f0000

(--) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0xfe9c0000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipExtRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): ChipIntRevID = 0x0C

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kByte (64-bit SDR SDRAM)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) fglrx(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) fglrx(0): Connector Layout from BIOS -------- 

(II) fglrx(0): Connector0: DDCType-2, DACType-0, TMDSType-0, ConnectorType-3

(**) fglrx(0): MonitorLayout Option: 

   Monitor1--Type AUTO, Monitor2--Type AUTO

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) fglrx(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) fglrx(0): DDC detected on DDCType 2 with Monitor Type 1

(II) fglrx(0): Primary head:

 Monitor   -- CRT

 Connector -- DVI-I

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- Internal

 DDC Type  -- DVI_DDC

(II) fglrx(0): Secondary head:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- None

 DAC Type  -- Unknown

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) fglrx(0): EDID data from the display on Primary head ----------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: VSC  Model: 8b19  Serial#: 16843009

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2004  Week: 19

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) fglrx(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) fglrx(0): Sync:  Separate  CompositeSerration on. V.Sync Pulse req. if CompSync or SyncOnGreen

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.60

(II) fglrx(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.283 whiteY: 0.298

(II) fglrx(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) fglrx(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) fglrx(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) fglrx(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) fglrx(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) fglrx(0): #4: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) fglrx(0): #5: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 94.5 MHz   Image Size:  310 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1072  h_sync_end 1168 h_blank_end 1376 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 769  v_sync_end 772 v_blanking: 808 v_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Serial No: P4E041900699

(II) fglrx(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 160 Hz, H min: 30  H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 110 MHz

(II) fglrx(0): Monitor name: E70-11

(II) fglrx(0): 

(II) fglrx(0): DesktopSetup 0x0000

(**) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=12 min=20000 max=40000

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total 4 valid mode(s) found.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (81, 81)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled

(**) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(**) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(**) fglrx(0): cpuSpeedMHz: 0x00000aef

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): using built in AGPGART module: yes

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(**) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaf8000 - 0xfeafbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeac0000 - 0xfeadffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfeafe000 - 0xfeafefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebff000 - 0xfebff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebff400 - 0xfebff5ff (0x200) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x60000000 - 0x600003ff (0x400) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfebff800 - 0xfebffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [17] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9effff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfe9c0000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xfe9f0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [21] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [22] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [23] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [25] 0   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d880 - 0x0000d8ff (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dfa0 - 0x0000dfaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000df00 - 0x0000df3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ee80 - 0x0000eebf (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ef40 - 0x0000ef5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ef20 - 0x0000ef3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000ef00 - 0x0000ef1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000eec0 - 0x0000eedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot read colourmap from VGA.  Will restore with default

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xe0501000 (size=0x07aff000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 6.8.2

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xe0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x08000000

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7419

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(**) fglrx(0): Video overlay enabled on CRTC1

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 5

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "microsoft"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "microsoft"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fr"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/, removing from list!
```

je pense qu'il doit s'agir d'un problème de permission sinon ça marcherait pas en "root" mais je vois pas trop le rapport avec les erreurs dans le log.......

----------

## spider312

```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0 
```

Tu as bien viré le DRI de ton kernel, puis rebooté, avec optionellement re-emerge d'ati-drivers ?

----------

## Steelskin

Tu ne serais pas en Unicode par hasard ?

Essaie de l'enlever et de mettre la langue de ta session en System Default depuis gdm...

Chez moi, à une époque, cela faisait prendre 30 secondes à fluxbox pour se lancer...

----------

## Pixys

non non je suis pas en unicode et j'ai pas envie d'y passer: sous windows quand on demande un affichage en unicode à firefox certaines pages web s'affichent mals.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Si tu as le DRI activé dans ton xorg.conf essayes de le désactiver :

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #    Load       "dri"
> 
> # Section "DRI"
> ...

 

----------

## spider312

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Tu peux essayer ça :
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' | grep fglrx
> ```
> ...

 grep -i fait un grep insensible à la case, d'ou : 

```
dmesg | grep -i fglrx
```

```
cat /var/log/messages | grep -i fglrx
```

Nettement plus facile à retenir et plus court à taper  :Wink: 

Et au passage, grep peut lire des fichiers en plus des flux, d'ou : 

```
grep -i fglrx /var/log/messages
```

Encore un peu plus court à taper, et plus simple aussi (un | en moins, donc un alt+gr en moins sur un clavier français) puis plus léger (un seul process au lieu de 2)

man grep vous apprendra surement pleins de trucs, cet outil est tout simplement génial  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> grep -i fait un grep insensible à la case, d'ou : 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -i fglrx
> ```
> ...

 

Merci, je ne le savais pas, c'est sûr c'est plus pratique. Et est-ce qu'on peut rechercher plusieurs expressions car je fait souvent des "grep -v expr_1 | grep -v expr_2" ?

----------

## spider312

après ça se situe au niveau de la syntaxe regexp, je crois qu'on peut faire 

```
grep -i 'expr1|expr2'
```

pour rechercher soit expr1 soit expr2 (mais ma syntaxe ne doit pas être très vraie, puisque ça ne marche pas  :Razz: ), mais pour rechercher les lignes qui ont les 2 à la fois (ce que fait ton double grep) j'utilise aussi le double grep, mais si quelqu'un a la soluce, ça m'interesse  :Very Happy: 

au passage, dans mes alias globaux, j'ai : 

```
grep='grep --color=auto'
```

 ce qui a pour effet de coloriser en rouge le mot recherché dans la sortie console de grep  :Wink:  *Quote:*   

> % grep perl key 
> 
> #!/usr/bin/perl -w
> 
> # anything perl has to offer

 

----------

## Enlight

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' | grep fglrx
> ```
> ...

 

Hé, ho! | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' | grep fglrx t'aimes te faire ch... pour rien | grep -i fglrx.

Sinon pyxis, tu es membre de quels groupes?

edit total grillé, ça m'apprendra à pas lire jusqu'au bout!

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> t'aimes te faire ch... pour rien

 

lol, c'est pas faux  :Very Happy: 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> edit total grillé, ça m'apprendra à pas lire jusqu'au bout!

 

encore là c'est excusable, il y a quand même deux pages, j'ai déjà du mal a lire les posts de plus de 10 lignes...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pixys

je suis membre des groupes audio, video, usb, wheel, disk, games, floppy, cdrom,users.

----------

## Tony Clifton

Tu peux envoyer ton xorg.conf

----------

## ImMorT4L

Ca m'intéresse aussi, j'ai exactement le même problème  :Sad: 

J'ai lu une incompatiblité entre les derniers ATI et xorg  :Embarassed:  Il existerait un patch qui fonctionne sans le Direct Rendering... 2D ok, mais pas de 3D  :Confused: 

----------

## Pixys

je laisse tomber momentanément: j'ai installé Gnome mais I'll be back!!

merci à tous.

----------

